# San Juan access during shutdown? permits?



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

So we were the first trip to get turned away from Lees Ferry on Oct. 1st (I'm sure some of you have seen the picture of my man holding his permit in front of the closed sign all over the media & paddling community.) Anyways, we did Diamond down & are trying to do something else to fill our time already taken off work... any beta on what the deal at the Juan is right now? I know Utah parks are open, but the Juan isn't in a park. BLM field office has the shut down voicemail... Anyone ran the SJ in the last two weeks? Have any idea what the scene is there? Can I get a permit? Can I just launch without one? Any info would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f41/san-juan-gov-freeze-50563.html

General rule seems to be access is granted for those with existing permits but it is not possible to be awarded a new permit at this time.

Phillip


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

We just finished a 3 day sand island to Mexican hat, ranger showed up at put in to verify permits and that was it. Good luck, it is a beautiful stretch.


----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

Anybody have a direct contact number for a ranger? I don't have a permit but would sure like to get one for sometime in the next week... or at least ask some questions...


----------

